# I actually convinced my doctor to prescribe xanax



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I had all the notions and presumptions in the waiting room, that it just wasnt going to work out for me asking for xanax. 

My last question to her was "Do you prescribe xanax to people who ask" she said no, there is dependancy issues and she started rambling on about lexapro and zoloft.


After I had said I dont like the idea to medicate daily with anti depressants.

I showed her a bottle of xanax half full I had back in 2003 and said I only used them in severe situations.

I know my triggers now and have cut them out of my life. I have stopped fighting, life is too short.

I suck up alot of my anxieties and have varying degress of suffering.

But in situation where I find myself in my trigger and that type of panic feels life threatening.

I have the assurance of xanax in my handbag.
She gave me a presciption for xanax.

I do have one question if it can be answered I'd be greatful.

Do you go back to getting maximum results from a xanax on minimal dose if you haven't had one in say 5 months. I hope so, that is my hope. I dont want to build a dependancy from having one here and there in like 5 in one year. 
In a nutshell can I be a xanax virgin again since not having one in 5 months?

Yeah, I'm padantic in my ramblings, thanks for baring.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Forgot to mention that my doctor made a phone call while prescrbing this xanax and mentioning my name.


This call didnt go to a pharmacy, since she wouldnt know which one I would go to.

Is this a registry to see if I become dependant.

She really doesn't know me.

I am **** scared of becoming dependant and suck up alot of my anxiety but will succumb to xanax in perceived life threatening feelings.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

jenkydora said:


> Forgot to mention that my doctor made a phone call while prescrbing this xanax and mentioning my name.
> 
> This call didnt go to a pharmacy, since she wouldnt know which one I would go to.
> 
> Is this a registry to see if I become dependant.


No the call is for Government Authorization, which is required for every xanax prescription in Aus, so it's normal.

More info can be found here; http://www.nps.org.au/consumers/publications/medicines_talk/mt25/authority_prescriptions_explained


----------

